# Audio Imperia and Performance Samples Strings Library



## Trash Panda (Jan 7, 2022)

Surprised this hasn’t garnered much attention. Everyone must be jonesing for Chorus right now. From their Instagram page.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 7, 2022)

More Strings Libraries ! Yeah  

A Joint venture production Audio Imperia & Perfomance Samples. This is so exciting. Now when will it be released ?


----------



## DivingInSpace (Jan 7, 2022)

Remember hearing about them doing a choir together... But seriously, how many String libraries are Jasper currently working on?


----------



## Jrides (Jan 7, 2022)

Are they joining forces to try and fix the legato on Areia?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 7, 2022)

DivingInSpace said:


> Remember hearing about them doing a choir together... But seriously, how many String libraries are Jasper currently working on?


I guess that's one of the reasons Pacific Strings is taking forever to be released. I'm feeling optimistic it will be released this month, but you never know if it gets bumped to next month, and then again to the next month... .... ...


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 7, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> More Strings Libraries ! Yeah
> 
> A Joint venture production Audio Imperia & Perfomance Samples. This is so exciting. Now when will it be released ?


Still waiting on the choir. Not jumping on a new string library release just yet.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 7, 2022)

Jrides said:


> Are they joining forces to try and fix the legato on Areia?


LOL.. That would be wonderful.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 7, 2022)

What are the odds that he becomes part of them? I can see there being mutual benefits if they give him the freedom to do what he wants but they'd both be stronger to release work together. Think Maxime Luft with OT. Having a bigger dev helping with distribution and even fronting some money and helping offload some grunt work could be huge


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 7, 2022)

Jrides said:


> Are they joining forces to try and fix the legato on Areia?


rofl xD Areia is getting a pretty significant legato update indeed, but that's not part of our collaboration.



Casiquire said:


> What are the odds that he becomes part of them? I can see there being mutual benefits if they give him the freedom to do what he wants but they'd both be stronger to release work together. Think Maxime Luft with OT. Having a bigger dev helping with distribution and even fronting some money and helping offload some grunt work could be huge


Bigger developer? We're just four people here, not sure if that counts as bigger haha.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jan 7, 2022)

@audioimperia chamber strings possibly?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 7, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> Areia is getting a pretty significant legato update


Hi, @audioimperia,

Looking forward to this update. I hope it's not too far away from release. 

Also looking forward to your new Strings library with contribution from Performance Samples. Any ETA on this library ? It looks like a chamber size strings library.


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 7, 2022)

Mr Sakitumi said:


> @audioimperia chamber strings possibly?


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jan 7, 2022)

audioimperia said:


>


Because that would be amazing for my Jaeger & SOLO strings!!!


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 7, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> rofl xD Areia is getting a pretty significant legato update indeed, but that's not part of our collaboration.
> 
> 
> Bigger developer? We're just four people here, not sure if that counts as bigger haha.


Isn't that 4x the size of PS? 😛

Point taken though! And it must be nice to know that you are considered that competitive against the really big guys


----------



## AndyP (Jan 7, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> rofl xD Areia is getting a pretty significant legato update indeed, but that's not part of our collaboration.
> 
> 
> Bigger developer? We're just four people here, not sure if that counts as bigger haha.


Is there already a date or dates?

- Areia Legato update
- Choir in collaboration
- Chamber Strings collaboration

Not that I am curious, I am just asking.


----------



## Jrides (Jan 7, 2022)

AndyP said:


> Is there already a date or dates?
> 
> - Areia Legato update
> - Choir in collaboration
> ...


The Legado update was announced on here a year ago (maybe earlier?). If that gives you any perspective. I think back then it was stated that it was coming soon.


----------



## Bman70 (Jan 7, 2022)

I find the update process from AI to be somewhat confusing... so I never did download the Nucleus update... something weird about NI not allowing updates past a certain size, so it has to be deleted, downloaded, parsed, renamed, re-registered or something. Eyes glazed over reading a thread on it. Besides, did the update ever really improve Nucleus? I like the library as it is, so I don't want an update that might break my current Nucleus projects. 

I probably won't download an Areia update either, unless it's something simple through Native Access and doesn't require changing any existing recording projects.


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 7, 2022)

Bman70 said:


> I find the update process from AI to be somewhat confusing... so I never did download the Nucleus update... something weird about NI not allowing updates past a certain size, so it has to be deleted, downloaded, parsed, renamed, re-registered or something. Eyes glazed over reading a thread on it. Besides, did the update ever really improve Nucleus? I like the library as it is, so I don't want an update that might break my current Nucleus projects.
> 
> I probably won't download an Areia update either, unless it's something simple through Native Access and doesn't require changing any existing recording projects.


The Nucleus update added quite a bit of new content, as well as engine improvements across the board. Native Instruments has a size limit of 2GB for updates that can be done under the “Update Available” feature inside Native Access and since we added a lot of new content (6GB) we quickly went past that 2GB limit and you'll have to go through the whole reinstall process which unfortunately caused a bit of confusion. Having said that, we learned a lot from that and are implementing measures to make sure that moving forward products that get updates (especially if they exceed the NA 2GB limit) are not only going to be retro-compatible but also as easy to update as possible within the limitations of Native Access / Kontakt Player.

The Areia update was indeed announced earlier last year and originally was only going to be an engine/script update to further improve the legato. We are doing that, but on top of that, we also spent a significant amount of time recording additional content for the library. Finding session time is rather tricky in these rather unusual times we find ourselves in so we only finished the recording sessions for the update back in November of 2021. It made more sense to do both the engine update and adding the new content in one single update rather than doing multiple updates as each time we do an update of this kind we have to get things re-encoded by NI and all of that just draws out the process. Point taken though because we could have communicated that with you guys to keep you in the loop. A lot of the newly recorded material has already been edited but as you guys know we're also doing our best to make sure Chorus can be released as soon as possible to not make you guys wait any longer.

In a nutshell ... I do hear you guys in regards to timelines, and we really are doing everything we can to get them out as quickly as possible. I'm not using this as an excuse but the reality of it is that we are only four guys here and all of this stuff is incredibly time-consuming so we can't thank you all enough for your patience as we're doing that careful balancing act of working on new content as well as working on additional updates to existing products which we do frequently.

Cheers and happy new year!!!
Jan


----------



## Jrides (Jan 7, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> The Nucleus update added quite a bit of new content, as well as engine improvements across the board. Native Instruments has a size limit of 2GB for updates that can be done under the “Update Available” feature inside Native Access and since we added a lot of new content (6GB) we quickly went past that 2GB limit and you'll have to go through the whole reinstall process which unfortunately caused a bit of confusion. Having said that, we learned a lot from that and are implementing measures to make sure that moving forward products that get updates (especially if they exceed the NA 2GB limit) are not only going to be retro-compatible but also as easy to update as possible within the limitations of Native Access / Kontakt Player.
> 
> The Areia update was indeed announced earlier last year and originally was only going to be an engine/script update to further improve the legato. We are doing that, but on top of that, we also spent a significant amount of time recording additional content for the library. Finding session time is rather tricky in these rather unusual times we find ourselves in so we only finished the recording sessions for the update back in November of 2021. It made more sense to do both the engine update and adding the new content in one single update rather than doing multiple updates as each time we do an update of this kind we have to get things re-encoded by NI and all of that just draws out the process. Point taken though because we could have communicated that with you guys to keep you in the loop. A lot of the newly recorded material has already been edited but as you guys know we're also doing our best to make sure Chorus can be released as soon as possible to not make you guys wait any longer.
> 
> ...


If it includes new content, it sounds like it might be worth the wait. Certainly a more exciting prospect than just the Legado fix.

cheers!


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 7, 2022)

The Nucleus update seemed pretty worthwhile to me. I got this in a newsletter around Nov 10th:

ADDED Brand new recorded instruments: Harp, Solo Bassoon, Solo Clarinet, and Atonal Percussion (Cymbal & Triangle).
ADDED Re-tuned and re-balanced legato samples for soloists.
ADDED Completely reworked legato script.
ADDED Legato can now be triggered without overlapping notes.
ADDED It is now possible to trigger legato intervals larger than an octave.
ADDED Controller knobs now darken if they are not being used for the currently selected articulation.
ADDED Harp Pedals script for Harp.
ADDED Label highlighting when playing instruments or articulations.
ADDED Hover help text for UI elements.
ADDED Support for Vienna Ensemble Pro.
ADDED Filter dynamics modulators for brass.
FIXED Range of pads.
FIXED Vibrato on 2Clrnts + 2Bssns 8va.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 7, 2022)

I wonder if the upcoming Areia Legato improvement is going to be similar to the Nucleus Legato improvement that it got in the last update, or a Legato improvement that would enhance it even further more than what the Nucleus Legato offered ?


----------



## Bman70 (Jan 7, 2022)

I was never that concerned about the Nucleus legato, so for me keeping my current projects intact is more important. With legato being triggered differently in the update, I don't know that it would still sound the same with my existing MIDI.


----------



## onnomusic (Jan 8, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> The Nucleus update added quite a bit of new content, as well as engine improvements across the board. Native Instruments has a size limit of 2GB for updates that can be done under the “Update Available” feature inside Native Access and since we added a lot of new content (6GB) we quickly went past that 2GB limit and you'll have to go through the whole reinstall process which unfortunately caused a bit of confusion. Having said that, we learned a lot from that and are implementing measures to make sure that moving forward products that get updates (especially if they exceed the NA 2GB limit) are not only going to be retro-compatible but also as easy to update as possible within the limitations of Native Access / Kontakt Player.
> 
> The Areia update was indeed announced earlier last year and originally was only going to be an engine/script update to further improve the legato. We are doing that, but on top of that, we also spent a significant amount of time recording additional content for the library. Finding session time is rather tricky in these rather unusual times we find ourselves in so we only finished the recording sessions for the update back in November of 2021. It made more sense to do both the engine update and adding the new content in one single update rather than doing multiple updates as each time we do an update of this kind we have to get things re-encoded by NI and all of that just draws out the process. Point taken though because we could have communicated that with you guys to keep you in the loop. A lot of the newly recorded material has already been edited but as you guys know we're also doing our best to make sure Chorus can be released as soon as possible to not make you guys wait any longer.
> 
> ...


totally understandable! and better to do it right than fast  

Areia is still on my Wishlist, but I am really hoping you guys could give the option to have all longs in 1 patch, and all shorts in 1 patch in the next update?

As most people will want to work in stems, it would make a lot of stems to divide them them up like this (next to the basic/advanced method) This way you would only have 4/5 kontakt (bass, cello, viola 1/st and 2nd violins) instances for the shorts, and 4/5 instances for the longs instead of having to use 8/10 for shorts and 8/10 for longs, as you would have to load the basic and advanced for both if you want acces to all articulations 

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Hendrixon (Jan 8, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> Bigger developer? We're just four people here, not sure if that counts as bigger haha.


Sheesh so you're twice the size of Spitfire!... impressive


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 8, 2022)

onnomusic said:


> totally understandable! and better to do it right than fast
> 
> Areia is still on my Wishlist, but I am really hoping you guys could give the option to have all longs in 1 patch, and all shorts in 1 patch in the next update?
> 
> ...


Totally. Something like that is indeed on the to-do list for the update


----------



## Batrawi (Jan 8, 2022)

for that upcoming new strings library with Jasper, I wish you guys get inspired from the way he does legato... without that crazy heavy vibrato though hopefully!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jan 8, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Surprised this hasn’t garnered much attention. Everyone must be jonesing for Chorus right now. From their Instagram page.



well you have my attention!


----------



## QuiteAlright (Jan 9, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> Totally. Something like that is indeed on the to-do list for the update


Just wanted to say that I love seeing your replies here on VIC, and appreciate the clear communications. I'm very interested to see what you have in store with this library 😉


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 14, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> What are the odds that he becomes part of them? I can see there being mutual benefits if they give him the freedom to do what he wants but they'd both be stronger to release work together. Think Maxime Luft with OT. Having a bigger dev helping with distribution and even fronting some money and helping offload some grunt work could be huge


One doesn't automatically gets "less to do" in such cases  Au contraire


----------



## Simeon (Jan 19, 2022)

Sorry to be a little late to the party.
I just saw this clip on Instagram and I somehow could not look away. It got to the point where my wife said, “why does that keep looping” 😂
I was caught up in not only the sound but also the prospect of these two developers collaborating, and that is something to really get excited about. Check it out.

View attachment FullSizeRender.mp4


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 19, 2022)

What year is this going to be released ?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 19, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> What year is this going to be released ?


2032


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jan 19, 2022)

I don't know but I'm excited for this as well.


----------



## Argy Ottas (Jan 19, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> What year is this going to be released ?


I really hope in 2024 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 19, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> 2032


I thought that was the year for Pacific Strings release


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 19, 2022)

Argy Ottas said:


> I really hope in 2024 🤣🤣🤣


Good Luck


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 19, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I thought that was the year for Pacific Strings release


Pacific Strings and Voyage are vapor ware. It is known.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 19, 2022)

Audio Imperia hasn't been able to release an update for Areia since last year, and now they have two libraries lined up a choir, and a strings library with Performance Samples contribution. Plus Performance Samples Pacific Strings is most likely never going to be released.

Lots of hot air


----------



## GGaca (Jan 20, 2022)

onnomusic said:


> As most people will want to work in stems, it would make a lot of stems to divide them them up like this (next to the basic/advanced method) This way you would only have 4/5 kontakt (bass, cello, viola 1/st and 2nd violins) instances for the shorts, and 4/5 instances for the longs instead of having to use 8/10 for shorts and 8/10 for longs, as you would have to load the basic and advanced for both if you want acces to all articulations


I prefer one patch with all articulations like in 1.0 version (and that red accents in pyramid interface ;P ).


----------



## Chungus (Jan 20, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> What year is this going to be released ?


Yes.


----------



## chapbot (Jan 20, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Audio Imperia hasn't been able to release an update for Areia since last year, and now they have two libraries lined up a choir, and a strings library with Performance Samples contribution. Plus Performance Samples Pacific Strings is most likely never going to be released.
> 
> Lots of hot air


Do not lose faith, but hope for a brighter tomorrow with glorious strings on the not so distant horizon ♥️


----------



## Evans (Jan 20, 2022)

That said, it does sound like a lot going on for what is a very small team. Areia update, Chorus, and now this Strings collaboration.

EDIT: I say this as a fan of AI. I think Nucleus, Jaeger, and Solo are super neat.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 20, 2022)

Evans said:


> That said, it does sound like a lot going on for what is a very small team. Areia update, Chorus, and now this Strings collaboration.


Yes, and all this imho. is not helping the release of Pacific Strings.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 20, 2022)

Evans said:


> That said, it does sound like a lot going on for what is a very small team. Areia update, Chorus, and now this Strings collaboration.


And on Jasper's end, add that to two full scale orchestral collections


----------



## Batrawi (Jan 20, 2022)

Simeon said:


> Sorry to be a little late to the party.
> I just saw this clip on Instagram and I somehow could not look away. It got to the point where my wife said, “why does that keep looping” 😂
> I was caught up in not only the sound but also the prospect of these two developers collaborating, and that is something to really get excited about. Check it out.
> 
> View attachment FullSizeRender.mp4


sounds phenomenal! the only thing am not fond of is that rebow that happens right after the legato transition.... a typical Jasper touch..


----------



## Argy Ottas (Jan 20, 2022)

Batrawi said:


> sounds phenomenal! the only thing am not fond of is that rebow that happens right after the legato transition.... a typical Jasper touch..


I actually loved the same note rebow


----------



## Argy Ottas (Jan 20, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> is not helping the release of Pacific Strings


In reality it might does help


----------



## Batrawi (Jan 20, 2022)

Argy Ottas said:


> I actually loved the same note rebow


It's something to love of course if it's "controllable", but when it's not... it's quite annoying


----------



## Argy Ottas (Jan 20, 2022)

Batrawi said:


> It's something to love of course if it's "controllable", but when it's not... it's quite annoying


I am sure that is something you can control-trigger with the sustain pedal. Just like with Vista.


----------



## Evans (Jan 21, 2022)

So, with a very small (but great) team at Audio Imperia, what does this mean for the timing of the release of Chorus? Is it _*done*_ done? If this is already being scripted enough for light audio examples, what's left for the choir?


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 21, 2022)

Evans said:


> So, with a very small (but great) team at Audio Imperia, what does this mean for the timing of the release of Chorus? Is it _*done*_ done? If this is already being scripted enough for light audio examples, what's left for the choir?


We're in Beta with Chorus. We ran into two things that are pushing the release from late January into February: a small development hiccup and big bonus surprise. The small dev/bug hiccup is fixed (yay!) and the bonus surprise is that we are collaborating with a young and well-renowned Hollywood engineer to provide an additional mix mic which gives you guys even more content and value. Worth the extra 2-3 weeks of dev time we thought. But that's going to be it in terms of delays


----------



## onnomusic (Jan 21, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> Totally. Something like that is indeed on the to-do list for the update


amazing!


----------



## dts_marin (Jan 21, 2022)

For this joint venture I propose this logo.
Look he's got a hat!





Just poking some fun, can't wait to hear what Jasper has done.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 21, 2022)

@audioimperia ,

What about* Areia **Update* ?


----------



## Evans (Jan 21, 2022)

The transparency on timing with Chorus is fantastic. It reduces anxiety that I'll pick up another release or two this month and potentially screw myself over on release timing for Chorus.


----------



## fudge (Jan 22, 2022)

Are you allowed to give any information on pricing for Chorus?


----------



## Kobiy86 (Jan 22, 2022)

fudge said:


> Are you allowed to give any information on pricing for Chorus?


Would love to know that as well!


----------



## Evans (Jan 22, 2022)

They've said expect a "full priced choir library." Or "priced like a full size choir library." Something like that!

But does that mean Dominus Choir Pro, which I've seen many people scoff at, price-wise? Or Eric Whitacre Choir, which doesn't have syllables (not really) but does have full SATB and the Evo Grid (plus the Eric Whitacre name, if that matters)? 8Dio (ha!)?

Either way, we've always known AI to have fantastic intro deals.


----------



## BassClef (Jan 22, 2022)

Will any of the Areia updates find their way into Jaeger?


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 26, 2022)

BassClef said:


> Will any of the Areia updates find their way into Jaeger?


All the engine updates, yeah. Content, no. If we do yet another content update for Jaeger, it will all be new recorded material specifically for Jaeger


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Noeticus (Feb 28, 2022)

This looks VERY promising!


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 28, 2022)

So.. When is the Audio Imperia new Strings Library going to be released ? I'm more interested in it than the Choirs. But, I'm glad to know that they have the new Choir Library ready for release tomorrow, or March 2nd.


----------



## mike chapman (Feb 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So.. When is the Audio Imperia new Strings Library going to be released ? I'm more interested in it than the Choirs. But, I'm glad to know that they have the new Choir Library ready for release tomorrow, or March 2nd.


Yeah, I would love to know as well, or at least an idea of what the library covers, with Vista currently on sale it would be nice to know what overlap there is before committing.


----------



## Batrawi (Feb 28, 2022)

audioimperia said:


>



the strings and those cellos specifically sound spectacular! if that's the upcoming string library then I'm definitely in... but the important question is "when"? one needs to know how much they can hold their breath with so many temptations on the horizon... @audioimperia any rough estimate date?month/quarter at least? and we promise no chasers🙂


----------



## chapbot (Feb 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So.. When is the Audio Imperia new Strings Library going to be released ? I'm more interested in it than the Choirs. But, I'm glad to know that they have the new Choir Library ready for release tomorrow, or March 2nd.


Released? I'm not sure that it has even been officially announced lol


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 28, 2022)

chapbot said:


> Released? I'm not sure that it has even been officially announced lol


Hmmm... Well, it's on their Instagram Channel, isn't that official enough, they are surely developing it, I'm just curious when they expect it to be ready for release.


----------



## Hendrixon (Feb 28, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> This looks VERY promising!



That's a good promo vid!


----------



## chapbot (Feb 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hmmm... Well, it's on their Instagram Channel, isn't that official enough, they are surely developing it, I'm just curious when they expect it to be ready for release.


Yes I see now. I just had noticed the cryptic things to come comment and the audio clip but they go into a little more detail in the comments.


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hmmm... Well, it's on their Instagram Channel, isn't that official enough, they are surely developing it, I'm just curious when they expect it to be ready for release.


They said in the Chorus thread that it's already encoded... Should be any day now...


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 28, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> They said in the Chorus thread that it's already encoded... Should be any day now...


I'm asking about their Chamber Strings Library, I didn't see any posts saying it has been encoded. I think you are referring to their Chorus Library.


----------



## audioimperia (Feb 28, 2022)

Correct. That was in regards to Chorus, not the strings


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 28, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> Correct. That was in regards to Chorus, not the strings


OK. Thanks for the feedback. 

Hopefully the Strings are not too far from being released. I'm super excited about them.


----------



## Noeticus (Feb 28, 2022)

If this is going to be a Choral library with lots of Dynamics, then well, that would be nice!


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So.. When is the Audio Imperia new Strings Library going to be released ? I'm more interested in it than the Choirs. But, I'm glad to know that they have the new Choir Library ready for release tomorrow, or March 2nd.


I’d love to see your workflow with all your strings. I have a lot of string libraries and have trouble managing all of them. But my stash of string libraries pales in comparison to yours!

In any case I’m more interested in the choir this time. I’m hoping it has the functionality that I want.


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I'm asking about their Chamber Strings Library, I didn't see any posts saying it has been encoded. I think you are referring to their Chorus Library.


My bad! there was so much talk about the chorus library in and around your comment I completely fumbled and assumed you were also asking about that...


----------



## Dimitri Daudu (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm curious to know if @audioimperia will propose some kind of loyalty discount for their Chamber Strings to those who will buy Pacific Strings, since it's a collaboration with Performance Samples. Same room, same articulations (maybe more ?), same recording technics, same musicians but with a Chamber size ensemble. 

I'm definitely gonna buy Pacific Strings and I'm really interested in this Chamber Strings library. I feel like a little push would help me and many others jump in 🙂

Anyway, I'm very excited about all these gorgeous sounding libraries!


----------



## ZTime (Mar 1, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> This looks VERY promising!



I have to agree, very promising sounding!


----------



## Batrawi (Mar 1, 2022)

Dimitri Daudu said:


> Same room


same room?!!☹ I thought it will be recorded in the same tight-ambience stage like almost all the other audio imperia libraries


----------



## Russell Anderson (Mar 1, 2022)

Is Jasper collaborating with AI on _Voyage?_ Same room, same ensemble size? I recognize he said Voyage was more of an experimental+boutique library, but maybe he and AI saw eye-to-eye on enough that he decided to merge his project with their own ideas?


----------



## Dimitri Daudu (Mar 1, 2022)

From what I understood, _Voyage_ is an upcoming Performance Sample library recorded in the same hall as Vista and Oceania I/II. Jasper started to communicate on it back in January 2021. We don't have any infos on AI being involved, yet.

AI and PS are collaborating on a _Chamber Strings_ library. From the post on AI's Instagram, the hall is the same as Pacific. However, the sound seems to be more detailed/focused with less room in the mix. The latest demos of _Chorus_ on soundlcloud are also featuring select elements from this _Chamber Strings_ library (some very distinct cello lines, that sound lovely).


----------



## audioimperia (Mar 1, 2022)

Dimitri Daudu said:


> I'm curious to know if @audioimperia will propose some kind of loyalty discount for their Chamber Strings to those who will buy Pacific Strings, since it's a collaboration with Performance Samples. Same room, same articulations (maybe more ?), same recording technics, same musicians but with a Chamber size ensemble.
> 
> I'm definitely gonna buy Pacific Strings and I'm really interested in this Chamber Strings library. I feel like a little push would help me and many others jump in 🙂
> 
> Anyway, I'm very excited about all these gorgeous sounding libraries!


Hey Dimitri. I can understand where the question is coming from but there won't be any cross-company discounts between Jasper's own releases and the separate projects where Audio Imperia and Performance Samples are collaborating. 



Russell Anderson said:


> Is Jasper collaborating with AI on _Voyage?_ Same room, same ensemble size? I recognize he said Voyage was more of an experimental+boutique library, but maybe he and AI saw eye-to-eye on enough that he decided to merge his project with their own ideas?


Hey Russell. Voyage is a 100% Performance Samples project


----------



## Noeticus (Mar 1, 2022)

Will the Audio Imperia Chamber Strings be in essence a subset of Pacific Strings?

If yes, they will most likely go perfectly together.


----------



## audioimperia (Mar 1, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> Will the Audio Imperia Chamber Strings be in essence a subset of Pacific Strings?
> 
> If yes, they will most likely go perfectly together.


No, haha. I wouldn't call it a subset since it's a full-on AI/PS project. Jasper's stuff is Jasper's stuff and our collab stuff fills other gaps/needs. They'll work well together though I'm sure.


----------



## yellow_lupine (Mar 1, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> No, haha. I wouldn't call it a subset since it's a full-on AI/PS project. Jasper's stuff is Jasper's stuff and our collab stuff fills other gaps/needs. They'll work well together though I'm sure.


Could you please tell us at which state it currently is? Can we expect it soon or later this year?


----------



## audioimperia (Mar 1, 2022)

yellow_lupine said:


> Could you please tell us at which state it currently is? Can we expect it soon or later this year?


It won't be late in the year. Will send out a proper update toward the end of this month to let you know where things are.


----------



## axb312 (Mar 1, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> No, haha. I wouldn't call it a subset since it's a full-on AI/PS project. Jasper's stuff is Jasper's stuff and our collab stuff fills other gaps/needs. They'll work well together though I'm sure.


Is it an AI room or one of Jasper's Pacific/ Voyage rooms?


----------



## Argy Ottas (Mar 1, 2022)

Dimitri Daudu said:


> AI and PS are collaborating on a _Chamber Strings_ library.


Not sure If I could call it "chamber". More likely the same strings section like Berlin Strings Mains or CSS from what I've heard. Slightly smaller than Pacific which gives more definition to the sound but still keeps that beautiful hall.


----------



## Argy Ottas (Mar 1, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Is it an AI room or one of Jasper's Pacific/ Voyage rooms?


It probably is the Pacific, Con Moto, Caspian and Fluid Shorts hall.


----------



## audioimperia (Mar 1, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Is it an AI room or one of Jasper's Pacific/ Voyage rooms?


I wouldn't say there are any AI or PS specific rooms  We both use multiple locations depending on what we're looking to achieve with the product.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 1, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> I wouldn't say there are any AI or PS specific rooms  We both use multiple locations depending on what we're looking to achieve with the product.


So, is the upcoming AI Strings library recorded in a large hall, or in a smaller chamber/stage size room ?


----------



## Argy Ottas (Mar 1, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> I wouldn't say there are any AI or PS specific rooms  We both use multiple locations depending on what we're looking to achieve with the product.


Have to apologize then @audioimperia . The photo on the Instagram might have mislead some of us. :D


----------



## audioimperia (Mar 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So, is the upcoming AI Strings library recorded in a large hall, or in a smaller chamber/stage size room ?


It's a medium-size hall. Smaller studios / dryer rooms can be good to capture the details of smaller ensembles or soloists of course, but that's not quite the sound we were going for with this one.


----------



## audioimperia (Mar 1, 2022)

Argy Ottas said:


> Have to apologize then @audioimperia . The photo on the Instagram might have mislead some of us. :D


Nothing to apologize for  I mean, wouldn't be the first time that there are multiple devs using the same recording location


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 1, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> It's a medium-size hall. Smaller studios / dryer rooms can be good to capture the details of smaller ensembles or soloists of course, but that's not quite the sound we were going for with this one.


THANKS for the feedback. 

I'm guessing it will be a more standard size string library, rather than a chamber strings library. Can you share the section sizes of the library at this time ?


----------



## audioimperia (Mar 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> THANKS for the feedback.
> 
> I'm guessing it will be a more standard size string library, rather than a chamber strings library. Can you share the section sizes of the library at this time ?


I'd rather do a proper update with more info so that you have a bigger update in one go


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 1, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> I'd rather do a proper update with more info so that you have a bigger update in one go


OK, no problem. I'm very excited about this library, and surely looking forward to knowing more about it. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm really, really...really looking forward to this!


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 1, 2022)

@audioimperia ,

Sorry to bother you about this, but when can we expect the updates for Areia, and Jaeger to be out ?


----------



## Batrawi (Mar 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> @audioimperia ,
> 
> Sorry to bother you about this, but when can we expect the updates for Areia, and Jaeger to be out ?



I thought that's the answer they have for this at the moment



audioimperia said:


> The Nucleus update added quite a bit of new content, as well as engine improvements across the board. Native Instruments has a size limit of 2GB for updates that can be done under the “Update Available” feature inside Native Access and since we added a lot of new content (6GB) we quickly went past that 2GB limit and you'll have to go through the whole reinstall process which unfortunately caused a bit of confusion. Having said that, we learned a lot from that and are implementing measures to make sure that moving forward products that get updates (especially if they exceed the NA 2GB limit) are not only going to be retro-compatible but also as easy to update as possible within the limitations of Native Access / Kontakt Player.
> 
> The Areia update was indeed announced earlier last year and originally was only going to be an engine/script update to further improve the legato. We are doing that, but on top of that, we also spent a significant amount of time recording additional content for the library. Finding session time is rather tricky in these rather unusual times we find ourselves in so we only finished the recording sessions for the update back in November of 2021. It made more sense to do both the engine update and adding the new content in one single update rather than doing multiple updates as each time we do an update of this kind we have to get things re-encoded by NI and all of that just draws out the process. Point taken though because we could have communicated that with you guys to keep you in the loop. A lot of the newly recorded material has already been edited but as you guys know we're also doing our best to make sure Chorus can be released as soon as possible to not make you guys wait any longer.
> 
> ...


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 1, 2022)

Batrawi said:


> I thought that's the answer they have for this at the moment


Hi @Batrawi ,

Thanks for the helpful feedback. So, AI Chorus will be released tomorrow, and hopefully we can hear an update about Areia update from AI when it is close to release. I will be patiently waiting for the Areia Update, and the new Strings Library.


----------



## Batrawi (Mar 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> and the new Strings Library.


Amen for this one. Can't wait even though it's not recoded in a typical tight/chamber environment, but let's hope there are some close mic options to balance things up


----------



## axb312 (Mar 1, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> I wouldn't say there are any AI or PS specific rooms  We both use multiple locations depending on what we're looking to achieve with the product.


I meant - is it a different room that the ones pacific and voyage are being recorded in?


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Mar 22, 2022)

axb312 said:


> I meant - is it a different room that the ones pacific and voyage are being recorded in?


By the looks of the photo in the first page of this post, it looks like it's actually the same room where pacific was recorded in. Voyage however is recorded in a different room as far as I know.
Edit: yep, by the sound of short snippets of it its definitely the same room where pacific was recorded in. Just can't miss that beautiful ambient hall sound!


----------



## axb312 (Mar 22, 2022)

Niv Schrieber said:


> By the looks of the photo in the first page of this post, it looks like it's actually the same room where pacific was recorded in. Voyage however is recorded in a different room as far as I know.
> Edit: yep, by the sound of short snippets of it its definitely the same room where pacific was recorded in. Just can't miss that beautiful ambient hall sound!


So possibly just wait for the Audio Imperia library with second violins? Agree, the pacific hall sounds good...


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Mar 22, 2022)

axb312 said:


> So possibly just wait for the Audio Imperia library with second violins? Agree, the pacific hall sounds good...


You could potentially do that, however, I don't know what's the section sizes of this upcoming library will be... pacific is symphonic sized with no 2nd Violins, this library I think may actually be more chamber sized, but it remains to be seen.


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Apr 13, 2022)

@audioimperia So...any updates on the upcoming strings library with PS?


----------



## SwordComposer (Apr 13, 2022)

I'm more curious about the upcoming "FLUID BRASS" library to be honest.  A brass library with great shorts with Jasper's innovative sampling techniques would be amazing. Hoping for something that could handle those pesky double tongue short reps. I'm assuming this is going to a fluid shorts for brass of sorts?


----------



## BasariStudios (Apr 13, 2022)

Why don't they fix Areia and Jaeger first? 
Or more things to Beta Test for years?


----------



## Evans (Apr 13, 2022)

BasariStudios said:


> Why don't they fix Areia and Jaeger first?
> Or more things to Beta Test for years?


Companies have staff and owners. Staff and owners need to be paid. You need new sales or investors (who expect returns on their investments) to be paid. New sales and new investments see boosts from new products. 

Sure, there's a balance to be had, because pissing off your user base earns a reputation that will inhibit new sales. But that's only one factor of many.


----------



## axb312 (Apr 13, 2022)

BasariStudios said:


> Why don't they fix Areia and Jaeger first?
> Or more things to Beta Test for years?


This is known to be Jasper's style. What he releases today could be eclipsed by something 6 months down the line (and called the result of further R&D). I vocalized this earlier but seemingly no one shared my opinion at the time...

Seemingly most sampling companies are following suit and acting like their libs aren't already pretty pricey to begin with....🤷‍♂️


----------



## bedroomrockstar89 (Sep 4, 2022)

@audioimperia any updates on this you can share?


----------



## Raphioli (Sep 5, 2022)

bedroomrockstar89 said:


> @audioimperia any updates on this you can share?


I remember @audioimperia was talking about releasing some additional information during summer,
but I'm assuming its been delayed because its a collaboration between Performance Samples.
We might see something after Pacific releases.






Out Now: Fluid Brass - Cinematic Brass Shorts (Audio Imperia & Performance Samples)


@audioimperia Now that fluid brass is out, may we have a little bit of info or hint as to when the teased strings library recorded at the same hall is out? 😜 Summer time :) We just did a couple more days of sessions to add some more content




vi-control.net


----------



## BL (Today at 4:57 PM)

2023 bump. Any new information?


----------

